
Building React Native apps can't get any easier - xicovarisco
http://reactcentral.com
======
ThierryG
That's cool. I'll send you guys an email about it.

~~~
xicovarisco
Glad you liked. Yes, just shoot us an email on contact@reactmodules.com

Thanks

------
alexys
I found it really useful. Well done!

~~~
xicovarisco
Oh nice. I'm glad you liked :)

